# Depth during sex question.



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This can be answered by men who have knowledge but ladies might know more.

Can a vagina stretch longer if you're careful?

Like, let's say a woman is aroused, as lubricated as she is going to get and she is penetrated until it stops but only has an inch to go. If she is careful and on top, can she stretch a little more until she can comfortably accommodate it?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> This can be answered by men who have knowledge but ladies might know more.
> 
> Can a vagina stretch longer if you're careful?
> 
> Like, let's say a woman is aroused, as lubricated as she is going to get and she is penetrated until it stops but only has an inch to go. If she is careful and on top, can she stretch a little more until she can comfortably accommodate it?


I do think ladies might know more (probably much more)!!!

I'm pretty small but i've been with some big ones. At least for me, it does stretch to fit one that's longer than the original "bottoming out", if that makes sense. I've had ones where there was more than 2 inches or so remaining after it hit "bottom" (cervix i guess). Some guys like wanted to get it all in and others just stopped where it naturally stopped.

It can be painful or at least uncomfortable with the pressure. I don't think there's much getting around that. It REALLY helps the more excited/aroused I am. That helps with the tolerance for any discomfort and makes it more flexible. Also, a slimmer penis can more easily "slip past" or flex itself but a really thick one can be more like getting punched in the stomach! Same for level of hardness i guess.

OMG I can't believe i said all of that but hope it helps!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> I do think ladies might know more (probably much more)!!!
> 
> I'm pretty small but i've been with some big ones. At least for me, it does stretch to fit one that's longer than the original "bottoming out", if that makes sense. I've had ones where there was more than 2 inches or so remaining after it hit "bottom" (cervix i guess). Some guys like wanted to get it all in and others just stopped where it naturally stopped.
> 
> ...


That does help and thank you.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> That does help and thank you.


I guess everyone has to be an expert on SOMETHING. Mine must be fitting overgrown penises into my petite body. LOL. Sorry, sometimes i have a strange sense of humor. Sometimes you need to laugh about this stuff! Better to laugh than to cry.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> I guess everyone has to be an expert on SOMETHING. Mine must be fitting overgrown penises into my petite body. LOL. Sorry, sometimes i have a strange sense of humor. Sometimes you need to laugh about this stuff! Better to laugh than to cry.


Sweetie, I appreciate your anonymous help. We all have different ranges of experience. I'm not proud of how I got mine but I have it and share so maybe someone else can benefit.

I'm sure you aren't the only woman who has this experience.

Mrs. C is going through it now because we found a position that I absolutely love but it is frustrating because it doesn't totally satisfy without being able to go all the way in for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> It REALLY helps the more excited/aroused I am. That helps with the tolerance for any discomfort and makes it more flexible.


My wife is a very small woman. She would give the same answer as @JustTheWife

In our case childbirth was a huge help but I’m thinking your not quite that desperate LOL.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

…..Stuplicate ….


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

In my wifes case, she definitely can stretch, but there are some positions that I simply have to hold back on. If she is really turned on, she actually prefers to feel the pain that comes from it while having sex, but the pain is there nonetheless. 

She only stretches so much.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

As'laDain said:


> In my wifes case, she definitely can stretch, but there are some positions that I simply have to hold back on. If she is really turned on, she actually prefers to feel the pain that comes from it while having sex, but the pain is there nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> She only stretches so much.




Like x2!

The vagina lengthens and thins/stretches as the female sexual pleasure increases. Do the math. If you really want in there, take your time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Like x2!
> 
> The vagina lengthens and thins/stretches as the female sexual pleasure increases. Do the math. If you really want in there, take your time
> 
> ...


In her case, it doesn't stretch enough that it doesn't cause discomfort... if she is really turned on, she just stops caring about the discomfort. 

I usually angle myself so that I don't push that far deep into her, no matter how hard I thrust. The idea being to allow both of us to "get lost in the moment" without actually hurting her. 

She just just received the ok to have sex again at her latest post-hysterectomy appointment... yesterday. She missed having sex even more than I did... lol

We are easing back into things...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

This conversation makes me sad. Some of us just don't have the right "equipment" for this to an issue. I think TAM should ban all penis threads from this day forward, to spare the feelings of us guys that don't measure up. I will forever feel inadequate for having read this. Woe is me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> This conversation makes me sad. Some of us just don't have the right "equipment" for this to an issue. I think TAM should ban all penis threads from this day forward, to spare the feelings of us guys that don't measure up. I will forever feel inadequate for having read this. Woe is me.


Jokes.
Shut up!:grin2:

Mrs. C is tiny!:wink2:


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Google "vagina tenting"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> Google "vagina tenting"


It’s not reliable though. You can’t know for sure if it will happen or even if it does happen it can stop all of a sudden too. It’s not a guarantee to use to cram more up in there.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> Google "vagina tenting"


This makes sex possible to begin with.
I'm wondering if, after much arousal, an orgasm or two and penetrative sex for a while, if a vagina can stretch a little more to where it is comfortable.

My wife is little and we just found a position that is amazing but it doesn't feel as good for me without her being able to go all the way down.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> This makes sex possible to begin with.
> I'm wondering if, after much arousal, an orgasm or two and penetrative sex for a while, if a vagina can stretch a little more to where it is comfortable.
> 
> My wife is little and we just found a position that is amazing but it doesn't feel as good for me without her being able to go all the way down.



A nice tight fitting gag ball does a good job of silencing any complaints ….. just saying. >


With a little imagination her " uuumpphhh..uummmmm..ooohhhppphhhh...aaaggggghhh" really means " harder, deeper, give it to me hard" 

You can always say that's what google gag ball translate said as a back up excuse.

It really gets me hot and bothered when she gets that drool running down the side her cheek from her labored breathing around the ball.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

As'laDain said:


> In my wifes case, she definitely can stretch, but there are some positions that I simply have to hold back on. If she is really turned on, she actually prefers to feel the pain that comes from it while having sex, but the pain is there nonetheless.
> 
> She only stretches so much.


I'm glad you said that about the pain. I said that being excited helps with the tolerance for pain but I really wanted to say exactly as you said for your wife. At times...well....umm... I liked the pain. I was afraid to admit that but happy that i'm not alone in having liked that feeling.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

There are a lot of factors that effect this. 

YES during arousal the vagina does engorge and lengthen.

Where she is in her cycle also makes a difference. The cervix moves down and up during different phases of the hormone cycles. Sometimes I can handle super deep no problem, other times I am more sensitive.

Position of course makes a difference as well, I can accommodate much more length when I am on top and controlling the depth vs. getting jack hammered in doggy position for example - but again - depends on arousal level and time of the month. Sometimes jack hammering deep doggy is great (ha!)

I am not petite - I am a solid 5'6"+ and well - my vagina I would say is quite accommodating. Perhaps I haven't been with a guy that was freak show big - but I have been with some big guys and never once encountered "too big". 

I have heard comments about being "too tight" but that usually has to do with state of arousal - or lots of orgasms - they can turn me into a vice grip.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> "too tight" - or lots of orgasms - they can turn me into a vice grip.



Well all be dang ...check that out. Learned something new. My wife is one and done so that's something I would have never even considered or thought about.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> This makes sex possible to begin with.
> I'm wondering if, after much arousal, an orgasm or two and penetrative sex for a while, if a vagina can stretch a little more to where it is comfortable.
> 
> My wife is little and we just found a position that is amazing but it doesn't feel as good for me without her being able to go all the way down.


So this is the second time you have mentioned a new position you really like. Can't you just spill the beans here and let us know what it is? Maybe more of us would really like it. BTW, I am getting ready to go home, so could you hurry up. >


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Well all be dang ...check that out. Learned something new. My wife is one and done so that's something I would have never even considered or thought about.


Give me a few, I will get too tight (the exact words I have heard "feels like you are going to rip my d*** off"), give me many - eventually I will get - basically flaccid - I joke that my "***** surrenders". It's got nothing left at that point and stops gripping.

The way I see it - female orgasms basically bring forth male orgasms with the tightened grip, rhythmic pulsing etc.

It's like I get a few and my body ups the anti - damn that didn't work?! Well we are going to have to SQUEEZE HARDER and pulse harder!! And that goes on for a bit until my ***** waves a surrender flag and says that's all she's got hahahaha


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> Give me a few, I will get too tight (the exact words I have heard "feels like you are going to rip my d*** off"), give me many - eventually I will get - basically flaccid - I joke that my "***** surrenders". It's got nothing left at that point and stops gripping.
> 
> The way I see it - female orgasms basically bring forth male orgasms with the tightened grip, rhythmic pulsing etc.
> 
> It's like I get a few and my body ups the anti - damn that didn't work?! Well we are going to have to SQUEEZE HARDER and pulse harder!! And that goes on for a bit until my ***** waves a surrender flag and says that's all she's got hahahaha


You know it is post like this that make me think I missed something by only every having one partner. I really would love to experience something like this with my partner, but she is a one and done woman. I hope you and the man/men you do this with enjoy it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

leftfield said:


> So this is the second time you have mentioned a new position you really like. Can't you just spill the beans here and let us know what it is? Maybe more of us would really like it. BTW, I am getting ready to go home, so could you hurry up. >


Ok. We live in hotels and we had a room with two beds. We were playing around and I leaned back against one bed with it just about mid back or just under my shoulder blades. My legs and lower torso were almost at the angle of a chair with the back reclined a long ways. Mrs. C was sitting in my lap with her legs between mine.

It aroused me like crazy and we got hot and gave it a shot.

I have her an O and had penetrative sex for a few minutes to get her ready and then we tried it.

Drove me nuts but it was going to deep for her. She would sometimes put her hands on the other bed and it was an amazing angle! She has a really nice rear.:wink2:


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

leftfield said:


> You know it is post like this that make me think I missed something by only every having one partner. I really would love to experience something like this with my partner, but she is a one and done woman. I hope you and the man/men you do this with enjoy it.


Honestly I wouldn't go around feeling like you are missing out. There is something special with only sharing that part of yourself with one woman that can't be duplicated. 

Also - she is one and done now, but maybe some day if she is also interested you two can look into edging - might help get over the one and done hump.

As for me - luckily my husband of many years have great staying power / orgasm suppression ability and can "ride through" if you will and get me there for multiple O's.

Most of my prior lovers would orgasm as soon as they felt my first one - and well, they were the one and dones! Or at least needed some time to recoup which kinda negates the multiple O's in a row scenario for me.

I did have one legendary FWB back in college - it was with him that I basically discovered this about myself - he couldn't resist orgasming when I came - but he had a crazy ability to stay hard and keep going. I remember HE came 6 times in one night once - talk about multi-orgasmic!


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Ok. We live in hotels and we had a room with two beds. We were playing around and I leaned back against one bed with it just about mid back or just under my shoulder blades. My legs and lower torso were almost at the angle of a chair with the back reclined a long ways. Mrs. C was sitting in my lap with her legs between mine.


Okay so kinda like sitting reverse cowgirl but you get to recline. 

We do something similar - but it's the couch in the living room - so he is more upright with his torso - but scooted down so edge of the couch is at his lower back / groin (gives me something solid to ride against). If I want to lean forward and control depth better I'll put my hands on the coffee table.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Ok. We live in hotels and we had a room with two beds.


Like you are in hotels a lot or you LIVE in hotel rooms ?????

This thread is full of surprises


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

I shouldnthave said:


> I did have one legendary FWB back in college - it was with him that I basically discovered this about myself - he couldn't resist orgasming when I came - but he had a crazy ability to stay hard and keep going. I remember HE came 6 times in one night once - talk about multi-orgasmic!


That was YOU???!!! I never thought we'd meet again! How have you been? I thought I'd ruined you forever...

OK, all joking aside, yes, I do recall what it was like in my "prime" and the fact is, my girlfriend and I had a steady relationship until we began having sex, because she started wondering what more might be on the table from other guys. I opened the door to new physical feelings; she was extremely orgasmic from PIV (who knew?). Everything seemed to fit just right; the depth issue seemed perfectly matched to stimulate each of us. I'd like to think I spoiled her badly, but actually we've been good friends (not really close but good friends) the past 35 or so years. My wife knows of our past and gets along with her just fine.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Ok. We live in hotels and we had a room with two beds. We were playing around and I leaned back against one bed with it just about mid back or just under my shoulder blades. My legs and lower torso were almost at the angle of a chair with the back reclined a long ways. Mrs. C was sitting in my lap with her legs between mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope it’s not creepy that I took a screenshot so I can try it later this week!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> I hope it’s not creepy that I took a screenshot so I can try it later this week!!!


Nope! Hope you have fun!:wink2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Like you are in hotels a lot or you LIVE in hotel rooms ?????
> 
> This thread is full of surprises


We are mobile health technicians. We live on the road all year.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> There are a lot of factors that effect this.
> 
> YES during arousal the vagina does engorge and lengthen.
> 
> ...


Sometimes "too big" is not "too bad" LOL. Getting jack hammered by a guy who's "too big" can be amazing when it's like you've lost complete control over what's happening to you and you just submit to it, bracing yourself for each "hit". It can be like relentless and the anticipation as you brace for each thrust can add to the excitement. Certainly not something that I would want every time but there most definitely is something to be said for that if you're in the mood. Those mind numbing and EXTREMELY intense times are burned into my memory forever. You don't experience that intensity and forget about it!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> Sometimes "too big" is not "too bad" LOL. Getting jack hammered by a guy who's "too big" can be amazing when it's like you've lost complete control over what's happening to you and you just submit to it, bracing yourself for each "hit". It can be like relentless and the anticipation as you brace for each thrust can add to the excitement. Certainly not something that I would want every time but there most definitely is something to be said for that if you're in the mood. Those mind numbing and EXTREMELY intense times are burned into my memory forever. You don't experience that intensity and forget about it!


LoL!

You definitely need to be blazing new trails with your man.

The more and better the sex gets, the less memories of past experiences impact you.

Are you talking about your cervix getting hammered or do you know if you are talking about the penis slipping by it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> Sometimes "too big" is not "too bad" LOL. Getting jack hammered by a guy who's "too big" can be amazing when it's like you've lost complete control over what's happening to you and you just submit to it, bracing yourself for each "hit". It can be like relentless and the anticipation as you brace for each thrust can add to the excitement. Certainly not something that I would want every time but there most definitely is something to be said for that if you're in the mood. Those mind numbing and EXTREMELY intense times are burned into my memory forever. You don't experience that intensity and forget about it!


I have a question about this. with a guy that was a little too big and there was some pain involved and he just took over and you were out of control, did you have an orgasm during those times?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> LoL!
> 
> You definitely need to be blazing new trails with your man.
> 
> ...


Well it feels like being punched hard in the stomach from the inside over and over. I guess it's the cervix getting hammered. If the guy's penis is very big and he's relentlessly jack-hammering, it can be a VERY extreme feeling and let's face it, painful (esp because I'm petite but I don't know how it is for others). But that's just part of this and you either want it or you don't. everyone is different. Like I said, I would definitely not want it like this every single time. It can be very physically draining on your body and also emotionally tough. As I said, you're basically surrendering yourself to the complete control of someone else. That can be very heavy emotionally, especially where it's not within a loving and trusting relationship. It can feel like going through the wringer physically and emotionally.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I have a question about this. with a guy that was a little too big and there was some pain involved and he just took over and you were out of control, did you have an orgasm during those times?


Yes, pain is definitely involved. Yes, it's like a complete surrender with the guy in total control of me.
Yes, I've had orgasms from this, sometimes one after another.

I hope I'm not the only one who has liked this on occasion! I'm starting to feel like a freak.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

We are out of our depth on this expounded fence post.




The HeadMates-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The depth of a ladies mind has no limit.

What her mind enjoys of, her body must endure.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> Yes, pain is definitely involved. Yes, it's like a complete surrender with the guy in total control of me.
> Yes, I've had orgasms from this, sometimes one after another.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one who has liked this on occasion! I'm starting to feel like a freak.


LoL! You are actually providing helpful information on the subject. I've heard this before but wanted to verify you had a similar experience.

You are far less freaky than a lot of people. No worries!:smile2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

_Full belly's and empty balls.

Depth, during sex

Must have blow jobs_

Gods


May no one, ever, ever say I am brazen !!!!!!!!!
And, am this man, afire!

While not milk toast, I am not that burnt, white bread.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> The depth of a ladies mind has no limit.
> 
> What her mind enjoys of, her body must endure.


One of my favorite posts here EVER. Play on "depth" in the thread title and just brilliant. Says so much. Well done.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> Sometimes "too big" is not "too bad" LOL. Getting jack hammered by a guy who's "too big" can be amazing when it's like you've lost complete control over what's happening to you and you just submit to it, bracing yourself for each "hit". It can be like relentless and the anticipation as you brace for each thrust can add to the excitement. Certainly not something that I would want every time but there most definitely is something to be said for that if you're in the mood. Those mind numbing and EXTREMELY intense times are burned into my memory forever. You don't experience that intensity and forget about it!


Oh I definitely like a "good pounding" on occasion - but curiously, even with a pretty freakishly big guy - if I am very aroused I do not get cervical pain. It is the whole submit to the whole experience thing (I am also into light BDSM - sub spaces can be amazing. I enjoy having my hands tied behind my back, *** slapped etc) - but honestly for me it doesn't involve much pain, just intensity.

The only time my cervix hurts (that pinching feeling) is during certain times of my cycle when I haven't been edged first.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"The depth of a woman's mind is only as deep as their vagina dictates!"

This damned steamy-assed dialogue is not doing a horny old fart like me the least amount of good!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I shouldnthave said:


> Oh I definitely like a "good pounding" on occasion - but curiously, even with a pretty freakishly big guy - if I am very aroused I do not get cervical pain. It is the whole submit to the whole experience thing (I am also into light BDSM - sub spaces can be amazing. I enjoy having my hands tied behind my back, *** slapped etc) - but honestly for me it doesn't involve much pain, just intensity.
> 
> The only time my cervix hurts (that pinching feeling) is during certain times of my cycle when I haven't been edged first.


If you O from PIV alone, does having a long penis pushing all the way against the back wall of your vagina cause an O? Similar to what JustTheWife described?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> Oh I definitely like a "good pounding" on occasion - but curiously, even with a pretty freakishly big guy - if I am very aroused I do not get cervical pain. It is the whole submit to the whole experience thing (I am also into light BDSM - sub spaces can be amazing. I enjoy having my hands tied behind my back, *** slapped etc) - but honestly for me it doesn't involve much pain, just intensity.
> 
> The only time my cervix hurts (that pinching feeling) is during certain times of my cycle when I haven't been edged first.


For me it's not a sharp pain like pinching but more like a hard punch where the wind gets knocked out of you kind of feeling. I think the line between extreme intensity and pain is kind of blurry. I'm talking about if the guy is really, really huge and I'm kind of "pinned back" if you see what I mean. Completely and totally at the mercy of the guy. All you can really do is wait for the next punch. Like he's completely in charge of you.

For me, I can be very happy without this (let's face it, not all guys can pack this "punch") but it's a crazy experience when it happens. Like nothing else. And for me, it would be best as an infrequent thing. Kind of messes with your mind. Very emotional experience.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> If you O from PIV alone, does having a long penis pushing all the way against the back wall of your vagina cause an O? Similar to what JustTheWife described?


I do O from PIV alone - and no, for me it's NOT the length that does it, but rather girth. 

The clitoris is actually a fairly large structure that is wish bone in shape - it has two branches that extend to both sides of the vagina - the external part of the clit is the tip of the iceberg if you will.

For me feeling stretched wide engages those deeper structures of the clitoris - plus G spot is located in the lower portion of the vagina and can also be engaged with "width".

For me a "perfect penis" has a generous girth, but not too much length. The cervix is not a pleasure center and rather just relays pressure or pain.

I was once with a guy who had a long skinny **** - it was quite unsatisfying for me. He got instantly veto'ed from a possible FWB position.

Pounding on my back wall is tolerable at best, painful at worst - and not a source of orgasm. I think from what JustTheWife is explaining the orgasm is caused less by the mechanics of the position, but more from the subordinate mental space she finds herself in.

There are times I absolutely orgasm from things that may not be stimulating in a pleasurable way- but it's about the mentals of it.

For instance - I have had an orgasm from deep throating with my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I shouldnthave said:


> I do O from PIV alone - and no, for me it's NOT the length that does it, but rather girth.
> 
> The clitoris is actually a fairly large structure that is wish bone in shape - it has two branches that extend to both sides of the vagina - the external part of the clit is the tip of the iceberg if you will.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much as you said. I don't think many guys understand the power of the "mentals" as you call it. It can be positions you're put in, acts you're doing (like you say, not always naturally stimulating) or even words you hear or being totally controlled or humiliated. It's hard to describe. Probably sounds really strange to some but I think it's not very unusual.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I shouldnthave said:


> I do O from PIV alone - and no, for me it's NOT the length that does it, but rather girth.
> 
> The clitoris is actually a fairly large structure that is wish bone in shape - it has two branches that extend to both sides of the vagina - the external part of the clit is the tip of the iceberg if you will.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have read or interviewed a few women who seem to derive pleasure from a long one pushing on her back wall and was with a woman who absolutely blew with a gushing, way more than squirting, orgasm from it happening to her though it may have been a similar, mental stimulation like you are talking about.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Thanks. I have read or interviewed a few women who seem to derive pleasure from a long one pushing on her back wall and was with a woman who absolutely blew with a gushing, way more than squirting, orgasm from it happening to her though it may have been a similar, mental stimulation like you are talking about.


Sometimes it's hard to separate the mental from the physical. Sometimes it just happens and you have no idea...


----------

